# Tecumseh H50-65077F, WOT on Ariens Sno-Thro



## 21tgs (Oct 26, 2006)

I recently acquired a friend's Ariens Sno-Thro with a Tecumseh H50 engine. I am rebuilding the carb and want to know what is a proper governed wide open engine speed for this application. Some quick Google searches refer back to the engine speed listed in the manual for the product. I.e. the Ariens Sno-Thro. I don't have a manual for the blower and all of the labels with model numbers are long gone.

All suggestions are greatly appreciated. I searched this forum but cannot find information pertaining to this question.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I believe WOT is around 3,000-3,200 rpm.


----------



## 21tgs (Oct 26, 2006)

Thank you. I'll set it to 3M and see how it runs.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Tecumseh published RPM specs as listed by spec. You'd have to post the spec. for us to give you the _exact_ spec RPM, but I'd suggest a bit higher and go to 3450 to 3500.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I missed that you had the spec in the post title. I looked on our fiche cards, they go back about 20 yrs. but that engine is older than that so I can't give you the exact spec. My last post with RPMs should suffice for almost any older 4-stroke snowblower.


----------

